# BrewHart Forum BBQ Party



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Several of you have asked about having a forum party. I am down with that. If you want to do it, someone else needs to plan the date and make sure my father-in-law and myself dont have any prior comitments that day. For that shin dig to happen. I need a place that I can cook with no problems from park rangers, or cops or anything like that, such as someones house, or land or something of that nature. We all need to go in on the meat. I can purchase the meat at a discounted price wholesale through my work, or if anyone else can get the meat cheap that is fine as well, so we need someone to collect money. So if anyone has any ideas about when and where let me know. We need someone to take charge and organize this event. I am bowing out of organizing, I dont want to organize and cook. So if someone wants to take the reins on this and start a post and get to organizing BrewHart BBQ will be there. 

As stated before I am down with having a party. I just dont want to organize plan and do all that stuff and no one show up and I am stuck with the bill. For me to even make it worth firing up the grill we need to have at least 50 people. Now any ideas of you bringing your own meat are honestly a lost cause. For cooking times You are looking at 14hours for a pork butt, 6 hours for ribs and 5 hours for chicken and that is if we dont have to much trouble controlling our heat. So we need to get the money from everyone, purchase the meat so I can have it the day before and begin cooking. I think if we invited familys to participate as well I think this could be a really great thing for all of us to do, to meet each other and put faces to screen names. You couldnt ask for a better time of the year to do something like this the weather is perfect. So lets get some ideas out on the table and start planning this up.

To give those of you whom havent seen our pics of our food and our grill here they are.

Chicken












Ribs and Turkey Legs












The Grill


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

sounds great. the meat could be bought with ticket sales. and then you know how many people thier will be.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Now I know a lot of you have asked about my bbq well here is your chance so if all of you are interested lets start planning this up. I like the idea of ticket sales.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good to me, I'll be there !!! You might want to have it after cobia season so you'll have a better turn out with people havin to get up early to fish and being wore out afterwards... Just a thought ???


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I am also down with some BBQ, and I may be able to get a band to play pending prior obligations. My father and some of his friends have a band, and play gigs here and there. Lil country, and a lil rock. But they would also need a good crowd to show up to make it worth the travel/setup.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a thought. What about a bash like the VERY FIRST PFF BASH. 

Have a tourny and last weigh in is at 4pm. After that it is all eats and drinks.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

:withstupid This can be the first anual PFF Bash, and do it right. Have it on a weekend so everyone can make it. I will try to get a location if I can, but need some help.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

This would be like the 6th bash but on the 1st one I think we had a tourny also.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me!!!!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Gulf Breeze rents the pavillion at Shoreline CHEAP to residents. It'd be cool to have a party site with boat ramp! They also allow bands (the NWFL Blues Society has parties there with lots of live music).


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

yea Murph, that first one at island cove was fun and rough too!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (4/17/2008)*Gulf Breeze rents the pavillion at Shoreline CHEAP to residents. It'd be cool to have a party site with boat ramp! They also allow bands (the NWFL Blues Society has parties there with lots of live music).


The best place with a ramp etc... would be at Blue Angel Recreational Park. It's on perdido bay. As far as I know, they do allow alcohol and the pavilions are huge and can hold lots of people. It's $75 to rent the pavilion and they do charge a nominal fee ($1 for the first person in the vehicle and then $0.50 for ever addtional person in the vehicle,I think) for people to get on. Once a military person (retired, active, DOD) rents the pavilion, anyone can get on for the party etc... It's on the water and you can pull up in your boat as well. I've done this numerous times and can provide any more info if someone would like it.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Keep in mind guys I am going to be burning wood in my grill, and I start my coals up in a half of a 55 gal drum sitting on cinder blocks and it takes me5-6 hours to do chicken and ribs and your looking at 14 hours for a boston butt. Just something to think about.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Sounds like a grand idea, count me in. I like the tourney idea also.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

i'll be watching for ticket prices and dates ;-)


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I just spoke with my father, and he said the band is all in and would be glad to do it at no cost. I think we need to choose a location that is convenient for (amberj-brewhart BBQ) located in Milton,and the (Downhome Band) located in Chumuckla, but yet convenient for the P-cola folks (just my opinion). Wegot the BBQ, we got the Band, now we need a date and time and a grocery list.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

You have my attention, anyone have a location?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I say we do ribs and chicken, and we can do pot luck for the sides to keep the cost down. St. Louis Style Ribs, and CHicken(Deeplines Favorite). BYOB on drinks and Sides is my vote. I can get us all the plastic silverware, and plates we need.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I now have a place to do the cookout. A friend of mine who lives in molino off Shifco Rd. said we can have the cookout at his house. He has about an acre, and his neighbors will not be a problem. He has a pool so if anyone wanted to swim they could. Him and his partner own the Freedom Boat Club, so some of you may now him. This is also a location that is convenient for everyone, also there are no reservation or parking fees associated here. We have access to plenty of tables and chairs, so all you do is show up. If this sounds good to everyone then we can come up with a date and time.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *SKEETER (4/17/2008)*I now have a place to do the cookout. A friend of mine who lives in molino off Shifco Rd. said we can have the cookout at his house. He has about an acre, and his neighbors will not be a problem. He has a pool so if anyone wanted to swim they could. Him and his partner own the Freedom Boat Club, so some of you may now him. This is also a location that is convenient for everyone, also there are no reservation or parking fees associated here. We have access to plenty of tables and chairs, so all you do is show up. If this sounds good to everyone then we can come up with a date and time.


OK, We got the place. What dates would be good for everyone??


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I say sometime in the begining of June. I am gonna tell you all now, Sundays are going to be better for us.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok I vote June the 15th


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

The 15th of june is Fathers Day, some people may have plans with the family. And the only thing bad about a sunday is that the people who do drink and work the next daywill have bad heads the next morning. I vote for June the 28th.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Well heres the deal, I am a catering director and most of my saturdays are booked up with stuff. I can look at my schedule in the next week and let you know what saturdays I have off. Being that is prime wedding season I am probably not going to have many off. So I guess if you guys have to have it on a Saturday there is a good possibility that Brewhart Barbeque wont be able to do it for you. I thought Sundays would be good, because most people like to fish on Saturdays and if you go to church and what not we could do it like around 1 in the afternoon and say call it quits when we call it quits.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

June 15 th sounds good to me. (or june 1st)


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

If it's got to be on a sunday then my vote is also for Jun.15th


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

if you guys want to do it another Sunday that if fine, I am booked on the 8th though. So if someone sets a date then we can start ticket sales and get someone in charge of that. I would say set the ticket sales to be cut off 2 days before the event so that I can purchase all of the meat. Or we can sale them the day of. As long as I leave the event with my meat paid in full. I am really excited about this event, sounds like its going to be a good time, putting faces with names.


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

OK can we get there by boat or are we traveling over the blacktop

I will be in OB how far do we have to travel?

While I am new to the site I think the idea of meeting others face to face and sharing "fish stories" is a great idea...

Has anyone thought about the cost per ticket etc.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

> *Reel Alimony (4/28/2008)*OK can we get there by boat or are we traveling over the blacktop
> 
> I will be in OB how far do we have to travel?
> 
> ...


Distance: *49.46 miles* Time: *1 hr 19 mins (from ob to molino)*


----------

